# The New Oltre



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Is this the new Bianchi Oltre XR4 CV aero bike? | road.cc

The new XR4 or XRCV or XR4 CV or whatever Oltre is being tested currently:










Stiffer rear triangle. No more bolts/pivots, it's monocoque now. Lowered seat stays and their Countervail or whatever it is technology. Direct mount brakes. All of the shapes and such freshened up.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Where were the "bolts/pivots"? I didn't realize it had them. Looking more like the Infinito to my eye. Looks to have a higher head tube.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

GKSki said:


> Where were the "bolts/pivots"? I didn't realize it had them. Looking more like the Infinito to my eye. Looks to have a higher head tube.


Where the seatstays connect to the rear dropouts.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, o.k. That's how my Intenso is. Never thought of those as pivots but I guess they could be dynamic. Do I see rearward facing dropouts on the new frame?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Interesting. Lots of little aero tuning in there as well as the structural changes. I wonder if DM brakes make for better fork behaviour than single bolt mount ones?
As for the shape of the frame and fork, I'd take a Specialissima any day. Never mind the aero penalty of the Specialissima; bike frames should be beautiful.

Dropouts are "normal". Rear facing are extremely slow for wheel changes.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

How much for the frame?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Prices are not released yet.

The head* tube is actually 5 mm shorter than on the Oltre XR2/Specialissima/Sempre Pro, but the rest of the geometry is the same. I write for the Norwegian landevei.no, and here is my tech and ride report. Google translate to the rescue:

CELESTE AEROFORNUFT | Sykler | Tester | LANDEVEI.NO

*Corrected. I originally wrote top tube while thinking head tube. My apologies. The rest of the geometry would have been quite different if the top tube was 5 mm shorter!


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

$5,000.oo in the States.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I wish they did a little bit more aero to the specialissima... because the specialissima is a hell of a bike.

Oltré looks nice though.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

kbwh said:


> Interesting. Lots of little aero tuning in there as well as the structural changes. I wonder if DM brakes make for better fork behaviour than single bolt mount ones?
> As for the shape of the frame and fork, I'd take a Specialissima any day. Never mind the aero penalty of the Specialissima; bike frames should be beautiful.
> 
> Dropouts are "normal". Rear facing are extremely slow for wheel changes.


I agree.


----------

